
Show HN: Expressa – build REST apis without code - thomas4019
https://github.com/thomas4019/expressa
======
anilgulecha
This is great!

One point I would like some clarity on is the migration process. Assuming I
use this for a production application, how do I maintain changes of my model
schemas, and how are these migrations applied? Can I rollback?

I think a solid story on these would make a library like this extremely
attractive. (One of the reasons Rails enjoys developer mindshare is it's
amazing migrations workflow).

~~~
thomas4019
Thanks for bringing this up. Currently there's no migration process. Like
Mongo, Expressa only ensures validity of new data, but doesn't change old data
so it's up to the application to handle that.

This is definitely something I would like to eventually support though so that
renaming fields and other data changes are easy.

------
thomas4019
One of the main features is that it provides an admin interface which lets you
modify your data as well as your collection schema. I got tired of Django,
keystone and other CMS that require defining schema in code and have found
this to be a good solution for my projects.

------
blackout-314
very cute :D thanks for share

